# Help! Jeuvenile wood pigeon not eating



## Summersun13* (Aug 27, 2017)

A jeuvenile wood pigeon flew into the window on Friday afternoon with a loud bang. We thought it had flown away but found it a couple of hours later under a hedge, blood on its beak. It seemed quiet and dazed. Kept it in a carrier overnight and in the morning it seemed brighter so released it. All it did was fly onto a high fence and sat there. After 15 minutes it was still sitting there and let us pick it up again to put back into cage. Lots of cats in the neighbourhood, three living here, so couldnt leave it. Saturday it didnt appear to eat but was pooping so I suppose this could be due to food already in its crop. Its Sunday now and theres still no evidence of it eating. It has seed mix and since reading the forum, peas and half peanuts. Its just sitting there looking. If my hand got too close it fluttered its wings and moved away, even hung onto the mesh. I darent release it again if its not ready but will it have a better chance of eating if I let it go? Will it eat? Will it have still been dependent on its parents? We have three wood pigeons visiting regularly so its likely one of these is a parent. The pooping has stopped. What do we do???  from Leeds, UK


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If it flies, it _should_ be old enough to eat. They would observe a parent bird, but if it hadn't yet reached that stage it may not recognise food. 

I'd suggest going to the Facebook group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection

which is a UK group/network of rescuers and rehabbers. Post a pic so its age can be estimated.


----------

